# Greetings...



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Just thought I'd say hi, I was in a car crash recently, poor jetta, anyways it put me back in the market for a car and well here I am with an allroad in my driveway.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Greetings... (vr6ninja)*

welcome


----------



## BeechSierra (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Greetings... (bhb399mm)*

Welcome! I also have an '02 and I believe it is the best car I have ever owned. Mine has 91k miles on it and is running great. I had the timing belt work done and did have to replace some airbags in the suspension but otherwise it has been trouble free.
Enjoy your allroad!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Greetings... (vr6ninja)*

Welcome to the club ..."the young person driving a geriatric car club"...i noticed you are 22...I'm 21....austin (AHarmes5) is 20...we're all in the same boat...err wagen.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Greetings... (diive4sho)*

He he, yeah I get crap from some of the other folks my age but then the ones who know what the car is about back me up on it. Someone apparently cracked a joke about asking where the kids were and my friend said if you knew what that car could do and did an all terrain race against one then we could talk but you have no idea what your getting into.








I love the car and I've only had it for a week, it's got about 58k on it and the airbags were just replaced before I bought it.







My only upcoming big concern would be the timing belt, the tire pressure probes in the tires have dead batteries but I'm not sure I wanna spend the 800 bucks to replace them.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Greetings... (vr6ninja)*

helluva driveway you have







well you are a few steps above your buddies who drive those subie outbacks








So, WELCOME to another PNW allroader.
Do not hold off on the timing belt, as these are interference engines.
Guess I should change my screen name to "The Codger" your my kids age. Enjoy


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Greetings... (eurocarzrule44)*

Thats ma camping driveway.








Is 105k miles really how long the timing belt will last? I'm so use to hearing about it at about 75k, I find it interesting that they don't just put the timing belt replacement at the 100k instead so you don't have to show up 5k later just to have the timing belt replaced.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Greetings... (vr6ninja)*

do it at 75k....do you really want to take the chance?? I feel so much better driving my car now that it is done....and doing it yourself gives you the satisifaction of knowing it was done right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will have a DIY up soon for allroad timing belt


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Greetings... (diive4sho)*

Awesome, yeah I would probably feel better if I did it at 75 even though Audi says 105, thanx for the info and I'll keep my eyes out for the DIY.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

what kind of roads does your Allroad travel on???!!?!


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

No road he he just kidding,







most of the time on 26 the highway between my house and work/school, and every now and then I'll be tak'n her off the beat'n path like in the photos ya see.







My friend is getting a 96 Range Rover and we've already got plans for a back road trip in southern Oregon. I take care of her though she gets baths all the time and will be sleeping in my garage when I finish cleaning it, a project that's taken 9 months.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

I saw an AR the other day, almost a maroon red, but cherry-ish???
it was scary. color matched door panels, dash, the whole nine yards. anyone have a picture of an Allroad in that color?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

burgundy red.


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

did they put that on any other vehicles?
for some reason i think its pretty


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (AHarmes5)*

i thought it was called burgandy wine??


----------



## AHarmes5 (Apr 18, 2003)

yo man defenitely liked the wheels @ h20. i was hangin out mostly down in the show car area didn't run into you when i was cruisin up that way. but it looked pretty tight!!
question for you, do you know what cars came with the black housing headlights? after i get my car back i want to find some. keeping in mind I have the HID package. so i dont know how that works


----------

